

Reaching the Limits of Adobe Stupidity - Kavu
http://whitequark.org/blog/2012/05/06/reaching-the-limits-of-adobe-stupidity/

======
facorreia
I think you meant to link to [http://whitequark.org/blog/2012/05/06/reaching-
the-limits-of...](http://whitequark.org/blog/2012/05/06/reaching-the-limits-
of-adobe-stupidity/)

------
Joeboy
I think you submitted the wrong link, Kavu.

